# NetBeans 6.0/GUI Builder: JMenuBar nicht sichtbar



## Gast (15. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele gerade mit dem GUI Builder von NetBeans rum. Leider wird eine platzierte JMenuBar in der Vorschau nicht angezeigt. Weiß jemand, warum?


----------



## André Uhres (16. Jan 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich spiele gerade mit dem GUI Builder von NetBeans rum. Leider wird eine platzierte JMenuBar in der Vorschau nicht angezeigt. Weiß jemand, warum?


Lass mich raten. Sie wollte nicht, wo du wolltest und liegt nun im Inspector unter Other Components begraben?


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2008)

Nein, leider nicht. Liegt unter JFrame.


----------

